# Update on ST and Rays. Leo pic added



## kookus (Apr 23, 2010)

Hello

Here are some more. Cheers!!

ST










Henlei x










Motoro


----------



## kookus (Apr 23, 2010)

The Henlei x is female and the Motoro is male so hopefully the get along and make babies!!! The male is slightly smaller.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

nice st and rays!

miss my henlei x.

where the pic of the leo!?


----------



## kookus (Apr 23, 2010)

Gah... tomorrow.... tank too dirty... ahahahaa


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

cool... one of those king royal which hardly ever come by is still alive and along with Mike's hybird. Breed them and see what kind of crazy pattern you get...

Mike's cross stingray is one of the best...


----------



## kookus (Apr 23, 2010)

yes he is. Had a scare near the beginning but is doing awesome now! If you can get another female let me know.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool, your fish look great. Full tank shot? I would love to see what other fish you have in there.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

dibbs on some pups when charles' marble pregnates my sp ray lol.


----------



## striker (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice looking rays


----------



## kookus (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

very nice rays !! nice job ..


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

Wonderful healthy fish, clean looking water,


----------



## Dustman (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice rays, they look very healthy


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

no wonder big water change as ray chew their food and feeding them those fish making water dirty fast. Nice marking on Rays.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

wow super aggressive feeders!!!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i love that ST!!!!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> dibbs on some pups when charles' marble pregnates my sp ray lol.


dibbs on the female pups 



ben_mbu said:


> i love that ST!!!!


Talk to Mike about ST. He is the man bringing those amazing ST in.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

ben_mbu said:


> i love that ST!!!!


that widebar i brought in many years ago. that person decided to sell it and kookus bought it from buddy a few years back. hes a nice st!! ive offered for that st but kookus wont sell him to me haha.

charles. ur marble has amazing patterns. marbling on him is amazing. good genes to go with the henlei x. i cant wait to see pups.


----------



## kookus (Apr 23, 2010)

Adding pic of my leo.


----------



## jm. (May 12, 2010)

Beautiful collection!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

nice leo! got a lot bigger!


----------

